# Car Holding Racks



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made these to hold my Zephyr cars, would work for any curved top car. Or make it square for boxey ones.  The round/padded one is at different heights on each end, that's to accomodate the Z's locomotive, it bumps up higher in front.









The flat one is to hold the frames, or flat bottom items. It has raised corners so they don't slide off.








Thought someone might want to make one.
Jerry


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

 Those are pretty neat! I still use a old piece of foam rubber.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Don, helps too , when you have wires running between them, you can leave them connected, if you have them side by side and have some slack. Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, that is such an interesting set, could you post some more pictures of the trucks, drive mechanism, whatever closeups...  

Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I still use this style holder:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I recognize those feet! Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I posted some more  in the public forum, on my Z video posting. Jerry


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby

 Are your engine holders home made our did you buy them????


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I only bought the blue pads.


----------

